# Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse



## Fetter_Panda (19. September 2013)

*Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Moin Moin

Ich möchte euch mal mein Projekt vorstellen mit ein paar Bildern die ich auch noch aktuelisieren werde.
Der PC besteht aus einem Biostar ITX Board,Intel I3, 1TB Platte, 8 GB Ram,ATI 7850,750 Watt Netzteil mit Kabelmanagement.
Wenn ihr Fragen habt , immer zu


----------



## Fetter_Panda (19. September 2013)

*AW: Star wars Venator als PC Gehäuse*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ebastler (19. September 2013)

*AW: Star wars Venator als PC Gehäuse*

Da hast du dir ne Arbeit angetan ;D

Schaut echt genial aus, bis jetzt! Ich warte gespannt, mein Abo hat der Thread!


----------



## NickScrewball (19. September 2013)

*AW: Star wars Venator als PC Gehäuse*

Wirklich 'ne geile Idee, aber könntest du die Pics direkt im Forum hochladen, dann kann man schon auf den ersten Blick Previews sehen und muß nicht ewig warten...


----------



## Fetter_Panda (19. September 2013)

*AW: Star wars Venator als PC Gehäuse*

Ich bin hier neu, ich schau mal wie das geht mit dem direkt laden.


----------



## eRaTitan (19. September 2013)

*AW: Star wars Venator als PC Gehäuse*

Super Idee


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. September 2013)

*AW: Star wars Venator als PC Gehäuse*

Schaut sehr gut aus

mfg


----------



## Bertux (20. September 2013)

*AW: Star wars Venator als PC Gehäuse*

Cooles Projekt... klingt nach ner menge Arbeit. (Ist ja auch immer das schönste bei sowas^^)
Ich werds mal im Auge behalten.


----------



## LutzV (21. September 2013)

*AW: Star wars Venator als PC Gehäuse*

Geiles Projekt...hast dir meinen Ratschlag dich hier mal anzumelden ja wahrgenommen


----------



## _VFB_ (21. September 2013)

*AW: Star wars Venator als PC Gehäuse*

Krass. Sieht echt geil aus. Wie viel Stunden Arbeit steckt da ca. denn drin ? Schaut sehr aufwendig aus


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. September 2013)

*AW: Star wars Venator als PC Gehäuse*

Nettes Puzzle. Kommt in das Modell auch etwas Beleuchtung? Könnte man ja für das Power LED und HDD LED machen als Positionslichter oder so.


----------



## Fetter_Panda (21. September 2013)

*AW: Star wars Venator als PC Gehäuse*

Hmmmm gute Frage.
Ich gehe mal von einem Druchschnitt von 3 std aus.
Das Erste Bild hab ich in FB am 19 August eingestellt.
Heist dann also das ich so ca 100 Std schon reingesteckt habe.
Wenn der Fummelkram erstmal fertig ist dann kommen ja die Lichtleiter und die Technik da rein.
Hier nochmal das Foto wo ich die Leichtleiter testhalber gelegt habe um zu sehen ob die überhaupt rein passen
Ich hab mir mal 5 dieser LEDS aus China geordert und werde mal ihren Stromverbrauch und ihre Wärmeentwicklung beim Freund testen, der wird dann auch die Steuerungsplatine machen.
Ach ja und 150 Meter 0,75 Lichtleiter hab ich noch geordert, mal sehen obs reicht


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (26. September 2013)

*AW: Star wars Venator als PC Gehäuse*

Respekt, tolles Projekt! 
Sicher eine Riesenarbeit, aber wird sich lohnen! Bin gespannt! (Y)


----------



## marvinj (26. September 2013)

*AW: Star wars Venator als PC Gehäuse*

WOW geil 
so viel handwerklichesGeschickfindet man nicht oft 
Das sieht echt gut aus


----------



## DaxTrose (28. September 2013)

*AW: Star wars Venator als PC Gehäuse*

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum!
Sieht sehr schön aus! Werde das Ganze auf jeden Fall weiter beobachten. Ein Abo ist Dir sicher!


----------



## JinuHunter (29. September 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

was wäre die welt nur langweilig ohne leute mit so geilen ideen!!!


----------



## eRaTitan (29. September 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Bin schon gespannt wie es weiter geht


----------



## shelby1989 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Sau Coole Idee. Bin auch auf das Endergebnis gespannt.


----------



## Fetter_Panda (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Nach verdammt viel Familie endlich wieder Zeit zum Puzzeln gefunden Hinten fast fertig.Ich suche immer noch Ram


----------



## appleandy3 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Das ist echt echter Hingucker. Den würde ich sofort abkaufen und danach müsste ich nur einen leidenschaft für star wars finden


----------



## PatSanders (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

sieht echt krass aus...aber soll das hinten so schwarz sein? so als treffer oder was ist des?


----------



## Fetter_Panda (5. Oktober 2013)

So Heute hatte ich mal Zeit für den hinteren Teil, bin aber leider nicht fertig geworden 

@PatSanders
Nein nein, ich hab keine Erfahrung mit Airbrush und hab da ein bisschen rumgetestet und nachher mal geschaut wie schleiffest das ist


----------



## Fetter_Panda (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Was meint ihr , pass das Grössenverhältniss vom ARC 170 Muster zum Venator ???


----------



## DaxTrose (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Ein Venator ist laut Jedipedia 1137 Metzer lang - ein ARC 170 14,5 Meter. Also müssten rund 78 ARC 170 in der Länge neben dem Venator passen! Könnte passen, oder? Selbst wenn nicht, sieht es sehr geil aus!  

Venator-Klasse Sternzerstörer
Aggressive ReConnaissance-170 Sternjäger


----------



## meik19081999 (9. Oktober 2013)

Hammer geil das Projekt!!!
In ebay könnte man damit sehr viel geld verdienen


----------



## Fetter_Panda (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

*lacht* Danke, das wirste bei Ebay finden in der Vorweihnachtszeit. Ich hoffe das ich bis spätestenz mitte Dez fertig bin, inklusive Lichtleitern und so.
Ach ja und IXT Board mit I3 Sockel 1155, 8GB DDR3 , ATI 7850, 1TB 2,5 Platte und 750 W Netzteil
 Venator hat aktuell 1,01 m und der ARC 12 mm.
Also dürfte er noch einen Tick länger werden, ganze 1 mm


----------



## Fetter_Panda (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Das fertige Minimodel mit 13 mm Länge, 6 Flügeln ,2 Geschützen hinten und nur 2 Stunden Arbeit


----------



## NickScrewball (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Respekt!
Bei dem Fummelkram würd' ich 'nen Anfall kriegen!


----------



## Fetter_Panda (12. Oktober 2013)

So heute mal Gitter und Folie gekauft.
Die Brücke muss eindeutig anders werden Lichtleiter sehen da komisch aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fertig und nochmal mit Jäger zum Grössenvergleich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit Licht, schöne Sache


----------



## Fetter_Panda (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Endlich habe ich das Licht so hinbekommen wie ich es wollte.
Backpapier hinters Plexiglas und die LED in ein kleines Stückchen Styropor.


----------



## Fetter_Panda (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Juhuuu das System steht für den Venator

Biostar ITX Board Sockel 1155
Intel I3 3,2 Ghz Sockel 1155
16 GB DDR3 Ram 1333
ATI 7850
Festplatte 2,5 1TB
Netzteil 750 W mit Kabelmanagemant.


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*



Fetter_Panda schrieb:


> Juhuuu das System steht für den Venator
> 
> Biostar ITX Board Sockel 1155
> Intel I3 3,2 Ghz Sockel 1155
> ...


 
Alter, bei den Komponenten ist halb so viel schon üppig bemessen


----------



## ebastler (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Ich hab für meine 660Ti und 4670k mal grob abgeschätzt, wie viel Strom die brauchen, und komm auf irgendwas an die 220W XD
Mein 620W NT ist schon absoluter Overkill, aber deins ;D


----------



## Fetter_Panda (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Hey ich habe genommen was ich günstig bekommen konnte


----------



## jamie (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Inhaltsverzeichnis im Startpost wäre nett. Noch geht's ja aber in ein paar Seiten wird's unübersichtlich. 
Ansonsten: Geilon!


----------



## Fetter_Panda (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Das würde dem Sinn eines Beitrag der sich Aufbaut wiedersprechen, also NEIN


----------



## jamie (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

o_O Ich rede doch nur von einer Verlinkung der Posts in denen du neue Bilder o.ä. postest. Es wühlt sich doch keiner durch zig Seiten nur um ab und an mal ein Bild zu sehen aber naja, ist dein Bier.


----------



## Fetter_Panda (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Du hast es also nicht verstanden


----------



## Daishi13 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Bin sehr beeindruckt von deinem Projekt !!!! Bin schon froh, wenn ich alles ohne Schaden in ein Standartgehäuse verbaut bekommen


----------



## Fetter_Panda (21. Oktober 2013)

und wieder ein Stückchen weiter an verschiedenen Stellen.
Ich hoffe ihr erkennt es 

Heute die hinteren Platten/Panzerung neben den Triebwerken noch gebaut.Morgen mehr
Morgen will ich an den Hals


----------



## ebastler (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Wow, einfach nur wow.
Mach weiter so, super Arbeit!!
Wie schnell du weiterkommst wundert mich... Wie viel Zeit investierst du da pro Tag im Schnitt, weißt du das?


----------



## Fetter_Panda (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

So, heute hab ich mal gesucht und alles gefunden damit ich die grossen Triebwerke bauen kann.
Das erste steht in seiner Grundform.
Materialien hierfür 4 cm PU Rohr, grosse Spritze, Pappe, Tesa und Kupferdraht kommt noch dran.
Mal sehen was noch alles 
Ich hab in der Garage noch Schweissdraht gefunden , schöner 4 kannt damit mach ich noch ein paar Unterbrecher an den Hals.


----------



## Fetter_Panda (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Das war so ******** viel Arbeit und man sieht sie garnicht. Ich find die Optik von den Grundtriebwerken schon genial und freue mich total


----------



## ebastler (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Man siehht die Arbeit, glaub mir 
Ich bastle selbst viel, und schon an simplen Gehäusen für Verstärker oder Ähnliches sitzt man Tage. Betonung auf "simpel".
Das hier schießt den Vogel ab...

Ich finde, man sieht deinem Projekt die zig (falls das noch reicht) Stunden, die da schon drin stecken, echt an!


----------



## Fetter_Panda (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

So hatte ich mir die Triebwerke vorgestellt, hat noch jemand eine gute Idee ?


----------



## RenovatioApo (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Beeindruckende Arbeit die du da Leistest.
Kannst du mal mehr über die Lichtleiter erzählen?


----------



## Fetter_Panda (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Was genau willst du wissen ?


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Das ist doch mal ein geiles Projekt. Nichts konventionelles im Quader Format mit bisschen bling bling und Leuchtstoff. 
Schaut geil aus. Weiter so!


----------



## worco (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Hammer, größten Respekt vor sowohl der Kreativität als auch der handwerklichen Kunst die da drin steckt!


----------



## RenovatioApo (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Wie hast du den die Lichtleiter befestigt an den Led's und sind die gut zu erkennen?


----------



## Fetter_Panda (28. Oktober 2013)

Die Triebwerke sind noch nicht fertig, aber die befestigungs U-Eisen und die Schrauben passen.
Wieder einen Schritt geschafft 

Thema Lichtleiter ist für mich auch noch Theorie.
Ich habe mir dafür aber schon alles zusammen gekauft.
5 Power LED's zu sehen auf Seite 2
Dafür noch die passenden Kühlkörper geholt.
150 Meter Lichtleiterkabel
Eine Heisklebepistole (grad neu im Angebot bei LIDL ) und schwarze Klebestifte (China ) damit die Löcher nachher auch wirklich Blickdicht sind.
Die Steuerungsplatine wird ein Freund machen


----------



## Fetter_Panda (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Ich glaube nicht das es ein Doppeltpost wird/ist.
Ist ja ein neuer Arbeitsschritt 

Ich hab auch mal mit den Seiten angefangen um zu wissen wie es ausschaut.
Jetzt hätte ich eine Seite an der ich die Lichtleiter testen kann.


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Einfach toll, weiter so!  
Ich bewundere deine Geduld und dein Können, echt tolle Arbeit!


----------



## meik19081999 (31. Oktober 2013)

Wow bin auch echt beeindruckt.
Sooo viel geduld und so viel zeit.
Irgendein star wars fan der viel geld hat und einen pc will, wird viel geld bezahlen dafür


----------



## Fetter_Panda (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Mit diesem Bild schliesse ich den heutigen Basteltag ab 

Nachtrag: Erste Seite fertig  JUHUUUUU


----------



## Fetter_Panda (4. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Das schwierigste bisher überhaupt 0,5 Polystyrol zu biegen mit Fön. Im Backofen is das Bauteil ruck zuck aufgerollt 

Löcher machen mit nem Cutter is auch klasse Traurig

Ich hab mir auch mal gedanken um die Triebwerke gemacht.
Triebwerkssound wird kommen und dauertriebsgeräusch + RGB + Gelbe LED die dann aufflackern und dann wirds nur blau.
Hat noch jemand einen Link für gute Mp3 oder Wav Sounds ?


----------



## xeno75 (4. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Spitze wieviel Detailarbeit du in das Modell steckst! Das wird dir bestimmt keiner gerecht entlohnen aber ich drücke dir die Daumen 

viele raumschiffsounds gibt's zum Beispiel hier: Freesound.org - sound search


----------



## Fetter_Panda (6. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Heute waren die Brücken dran und allgemein wurde soviel geklebt das ich einfach mal einen Rundgang gemacht habe.

CAM007401 - YouTube


----------



## DaxTrose (6. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Wirklich sehr schön! Wie schwer ist das gute Stück denn mittlerweile?


----------



## Fetter_Panda (6. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Gute Frage, ich habs grad mal gewogen ohne PC Teile 3,5 Kg


----------



## hanssx2 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

[x] abo 

sieht einfach hammer aus und wünsche noch viel spass beim basteln

Ist dies dein erste projekt oder hast du schonmal erfahrung gesammelt im zusammenbau?


----------



## Fetter_Panda (7. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Das erste was ich gebaut habe, war vor einem Jahr ein Sternenzerstörer, recht grob gehalten, für meinen Sohn zum 10. Geburtstag.


----------



## Fetter_Panda (8. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Was für ne geile Fummelarbeit und es macht sogar noch Spaß Ich klebe nun schon fast 2 Tage nur 1x1mm Stückchen und kleine Streifen. Die untere Seite ist fertig nun will ich heute noch oben fertig werden.


----------



## marvinj (8. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Ich würde durchdrehen  
Sieht aber soooo nice aus


----------



## Fetter_Panda (8. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Ich konnte nicht anders, ich musste es noch fertig stellen und mich an den Steegen probieren


----------



## Fetter_Panda (12. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Heute habe ich mal alle Steege an diesen, ich nenn sie mal Klappen fertig gemacht oben und unten und mit der Spiegelung der anderen Seite begonnen.


----------



## Viner-Cent (13. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Woher kriegst du die ganzen teile, machst du die selber?!?


----------



## Fetter_Panda (13. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Ja Baumaterialien sind, Spanplatte 4mm , Modellbauholz 1mm, Leim, Kleber, Zahnstocher. Kleinteile und das weisse ist Polystyrol 0,5 und 2 mm.
So im Groben


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Ich finde das ist ne ganz tolle Idee von dir.
Interessiert mich echt wie das am Ende aussehen und Funktionieren wird  .
Auf das am Ende auch alle Komponenten reinpassen ^^.


----------



## Fetter_Panda (14. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Endlich , endlich eeeennndddlich Endlich beide Seiten fertig JUHUUUUUUU


----------



## NickScrewball (14. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Respekt!
Du hast echt ein Händchen dafür und ganz offensichtlich hälst du nichts vom Fernsheprogramm... 

Ich hätte schon mehr als einmal die Krise!


----------



## Verminaard (14. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Wow, sieht echt toll aus. 

Ist aber wahrscheinlich nur ein Uebungsobjet fuer Death Star II


----------



## rabit (14. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Also das sieht echt super aus.
Sind irgendwelche Funktionen an diesem "Raumschiff" eingebaut oder so?


----------



## mds51 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Respekt!

Und nun noch die Defiant für mich


----------



## Fetter_Panda (15. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Wenn alles fertig ist und mit Airbrush lackiert wurde kommen Lichtleiterkabel und Soundmodule noch rein. 
Die Brücken ,Hals und Triebwerke bekommen LEDs.
Wobei man sagen muss die Triebwerke bekommen RGB LEDs, soll ja schön flackern beim Triebswerksstart + Sound.


----------



## Fetter_Panda (15. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

GESCHÜTZE KLAR MACHEN ZUM FEUER

Also hier mal das erste Modell eines Geschützes das unten an die Seite kommt.

Benötigt werden ein kleiner Draht, hier auch dem Bastelladen + Stäbchenperlen + 2 x Schrumpfschlauch und eine 2 Feuerzeugdüsen.
Ach ja und natürlich auch noch einen Holzstab und diese runden Holzplättchen die ich durch zufall auch im Bastelladen gefunden habe


----------



## Knäcke (15. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Respekt. Sieht super aus.
Von mir gibt´s auch ein Abo.


----------



## DaxTrose (15. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Wo genau kommt denn jetzt die Hardware rein? Doch nicht in den Venator direkt, oder? Denn dann frage ich mich, wo das I/O-Panel hinkommt?
Bin echt gespannt, wie es weiter geht!


----------



## Fetter_Panda (15. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Also i/o Panel wirds so nicht geben.
Ich habe das hier geordert.
Ich kann zwar viel aber diese Elektronik macht ein Freund.
Der MP3 Player wird über Knöpfe ansteuerbar sein und soll mit den Lichteffekten gekoppelt werden.

MP3 Sound-Modul MSM 2, Komplettbausatz | ELV-Elektronik


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (15. November 2013)

Ich find das ja so unendlich geil. Und nochmal den größten Respekt, dass du so eine Geduld hast fürs Detail. Ich krieg ja schon nen dicken Hals wenn ich ein relativ grobes Modell von nem Gebäude machen muss... 

[X] Abo


----------



## Fetter_Panda (16. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Schrumpfschläuche sind klasse 
Ich hab vorne mal ne Antenne gebaut. Wofür ???  keinen Plan, hat mir aber gefallen
Und ich hab mal ein Kanonenmuster gemacht bevor ich mich an die Triebwerke werfe.


----------



## 991jo (16. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Echt erstaunlich, wie gut du das ganze Gefizzel machst, weiter so


----------



## Viner-Cent (17. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Absolut episch, sowas hätte ich auch gern gehabt als ich der totale star wars fan war


----------



## Fetter_Panda (19. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

So diese Vertiefungen bei den Kanonnen sind auch endlich fertig.
Wenn ich nicht was übersehen habe ist der obere Teil nun endlich komplett 

Jetzt kann ich endlich mit den Triebwerken beginnen  ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Fetter_Panda (21. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Was für ein Tag.
Da bringich den Kurzen 4 Jahre in den Kindergarten, komm zuhause wieder an, merke das ich den Schlüssel nicht dabei habe.
Breche sozusagen bei mir selber ein, fang an den Haushalt die machen und die Flasche für unsere Kleine 10 Monate.
Da geht die Wohnungstür auf beim Bohnen in die Maschine füllen und Frau und Sohnemann stehen wieder da.
Verwirrung war groß.
Ehhhhh. Sie grinste nur und sagte.
Du hast dir doch Zeit gewünscht, die bekommste Heute

UND DANN DER HAMMER
Liebt mich meine Frau oder zieht sie mich auf 
Das hier ist mein Geburtstagskuchen


----------



## ebastler (21. November 2013)

Das nenn ich mal ne Überraschung 
Alles Gute und einen schönen Tag mit der Familie!


----------



## meik19081999 (21. November 2013)

Ich wünsche dir auch alles gute und danke für dieses tolle projekt.
Und viel spass falls ihr feiert 
Gruß
Edit: der kuchen ist klasse


----------



## xeno75 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Hmmm.....lecker Venator


----------



## DaxTrose (21. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag! Der Kuchen ist der Hammer und ich denke mal, auch wenn ich Deine Frau nicht kenne, steckt da eine ganze Menge Liebe drin! Freue mich für Dich!


----------



## Verminaard (21. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Alles Gute dir!
Und tolle Frau


----------



## NickScrewball (21. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*



> UND DANN DER HAMMER
> Liebt mich meine Frau oder zieht sie mich auf
> Das hier ist mein Geburtstagskuchen


Muhaha!
Hast du aber auch verdient, sowohl frei, als auch den Kuchen!


----------



## nick9999 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Hmm, lecker Schokolade 

Übrigens, alles gute


----------



## herbyka (22. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

hat denn die Star Wars Venator(te) geschmeckt?

 Dein Venator sieht aber auch gut aus!


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (22. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

super gut deine Arbeit, selbst wenn ich die Geduld dafür hätte fehlt mir das Geschick dazu.


----------



## Fetter_Panda (25. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

So , kein Bock mehr für heute.
Morgen noch ein bisschen und dann sind die Dinger auch fertig für Lack und LED Technik.
Steuerungsplatine ist auch besprochen und in Auftrag gegeben worden.


----------



## Viner-Cent (25. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Nochmal großes Lob, das ist wirklich sagenhaft, ich bin ja schon nicht so unbegabt, aber das würde ich mir nie zutrauen :O


----------



## Niebher (25. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

sehr schick 
Ich bau zwar auch dann und wann ein modell aber sowas


----------



## ebastler (25. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Mal im Ernst, das Baby darfst du nicht verkaufen... Das muss Sohnemanns erster eigener PC werden, sobald der einen kriegt...
Das Ding ist zu schade, und ich bezweifle, dass man deine Arbeit auch nur ansatzweise entlohnen wird... (ich erinnere mich wohl richtig, und du wolltest das verkaufen, oder?)


----------



## Fetter_Panda (26. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Jo recht haste.
Aber mein 11 Jahriger der so in der regel hier alle 14 Tage auftaucht hat auf seinem Schreibtisch schon einen Sternenzerstörer/PC stehen. Zwar nicht so geil wie das hier aber einen Sternenzerstörer.
Aus dem Projekt hab ich meien erfahrung, so das ich halt genau wusste wie ich was zu machen habe.
und 2. hab ich da schon 1000 € drin stecken und ich will ein schönes Weihnachten für mich und die Familie , deswegen will ich das ja verkaufen


----------



## Seet (26. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Wow! Großen Respekt!

Was erwartest du zu kriegen wenn er fertig ist?
Ist er später noch einfach zu öffnen, z.B. um teile zu tauschen oder um ihn zu reinigen?


----------



## Fetter_Panda (26. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Wie auf Seite 7 Beitrag 12.11.2013 20:41 ersichtlich, wird der Deckel einfach zu entfernen sein.
So das Lichtleiterkomponenten und PC als solches offen liegen und voll zugänglich und zu reinigen  sind.


----------



## Quentinxd (27. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Mich würde auch mal interessieren für wieviel du ihn verkaufen willst


----------



## Fetter_Panda (27. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Da ich nun leider noch auf die Airbrushfarben warten muss hatte ich die Wahl zwischen Geschützen und Elektronik für die Beleuchtung.
Meine Wahl ist auf Löten gefallen und Halterungen bauen für die Triebwerke.
Endlich mal mit der Heisklebepistole arbeiten
Endlich mal Löten und Kabel fertig machen.
Übrigens das erste mal das ich sowas mache.
Da das Innenleben der grossen Triebwerke eh eine Spritze war , konnte ich wunderbar den Drücker der Spritze für die LED's nehmen.
Dann hab ich ja gestern noch die Triebwerke fertig gestellt, zumindest sehen sie so im Original aus.
Ich senier nochmal drüber ob man da noch mehr dran machen kann , sind mir irgendwie zu simpel gestrickt.

Naja und hier ein Bildchen 

Antwort bei investierten 1000 € und der vielen Zeit müssen mindestens 3500 € raus springen.
Bauzeit ca. 4 Monate mit einem ungefähren Zeiteinsatz von 350 Std.


----------



## Fetter_Panda (29. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Das erste mal das ich mit  Airbrush arbeite und ich durfte geich lernen das wir hier ein Fettfingerproblem haben  Aber das war ja nur er erste Grundierungsgang.So ich arbeite mal weiter am Kopf.


----------



## hanssx2 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

sieht echt bombe aus,  handscuhe helfen ungemein gegen fettfinger   würde da immer die silikonfreihen empfehlen, gibt ja eineige die mittlerweile neh allergie dagegen haben


----------



## Fetter_Panda (29. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Klar , voll die geile idee. Schonmal 1x1 mm Teile mit Handschuhe geklebt ?
Na weist jetzt was Theorie und was Praxis ist


----------



## Aytirian (30. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Klasse Arbeit!

solch eine Idee so perfekt umzusetzen ----> Respekt


----------



## Viner-Cent (30. November 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Wow, und dass das so ins geld geht, casemodding war ja schon immer teuer und so, wahnsinn. Aber du findest bestimmt jemanden der dir das teil regelrecht aus den händen reist. Gigantisches Lob, wie MC Fitti sagen würde, voll Weltraum


----------



## Fetter_Panda (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

zweiter Airbrushgang


----------



## Fetter_Panda (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Airbrushgang 3 und 4 mit Endfarbton der Fläche, Triebwerke noch in Grundierungston.
Ich muss allerdings sagen die gefallen mir nicht da muss noch viel mehr kleinkran dran  und ich bin am überlegen ob die Seiten nicht besser aus sehen in einem dunkleren Grau oder Antrazit.
Die Fugen müssen ja auch noch grau und und und ...........


----------



## Fetter_Panda (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Heute haben wir ne netten Orkan hier mit 150 klamotten aber egal Ich hab mal die Seiten dunkelgrau lackiert und Lichtleiter gezogen. Nun weiss ich das ich definitiv 3 Lampen brauche, 3 für den unteren Teil und 1 für den Hals. Ach ja und leider ist Heisskleber zu heiss, da schmelzen mit die Lichtleiter bei weg Also werde ich wohl nochmal Kleber besorgen müssen Aber es funktioniert wie man sieht


----------



## xeno75 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Sehr chic, bekommt er noch mehr Farbe oder bleibt es bei Empire grey?


----------



## Fetter_Panda (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Wird ne Imperiale Version
Die Seiten werden dunkler und die Triebwerke, die Fugen und die Fläche bekommen noch Dreck und ein bisschen Rost.
Ach ja und das Imperiale Logo


----------



## Fetter_Panda (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Ich könnt Kotzen, geplant wie ein grosser, alles im Vorfeld x mal vorbereitet und angesehn und dann sowas. Vom Kühlkörper musste ich hinten bei allen Rippen 1 cm wegflexen.Metallplatte auf der das ITX Board sitzt musste nochmal angepasst werden , wieder flexen und dann hat dieser verkackte Lüfter von der Grafikkarte auch noch 2 mm zuviel , also flog das Gitter raus und ich setzte nun nochaml nachträglich eins neues von aussen.Dann stellte ich fest hinten das Gitter von der Grafikakrtenhalterung ist total verkehrt also auch flexen und Holz nochmal schneiden.Von wegen Kasten zu groß und so Hier noch das Chaosbild


----------



## Fetter_Panda (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Könnt ihr euch auch nur im Ansatz vorstellen wie froh ich bin den PC funktionsfähig zu sehen nach dem ganzen gefummel So nun kann ich weiter machen mit den Lichtleitern und den Elementen unten


----------



## hanssx2 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

boah das sieht echt bombe aus ?


----------



## Viner-Cent (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Einfach richtig episch, irgendwie krieg ich Lust noch mal alle Star Wars anzuschauen xD


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (12. Dezember 2013)

I.wie krieg ich Lust mir son Ding selbst zu basteln


----------



## Fetter_Panda (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

So Triebwerke haben ihre LED's und sind entsprechend vorbereitet. 
Die kleine Schraube hinterm Lüfter hat auch nur fast 3 Std gebraucht bis ich einen Weg gefunden hatten wie ich die fest machen kann Aber es ist geschafft Morgen kommt die zweite Lichtleiterseite.


----------



## UpGrade (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Das sieht wirklich wahnsinnig gut aus, diese Arbeit könnte ich mir nicht antun


----------



## Fetter_Panda (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

So Triebwerke sitzen.Lichtleiter + Lampe auch. 
Plexiglas ist geschnitten und hat Backfolie und wird nach dem letzten Lackiergang eingesetzt. 
Jetzt kann die Elektronik rein.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Glückwunsch zur Main und Mega Projekt! Schaut sehr gut aus.


----------



## Marduk_Mayhem (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

GZ zur Main!!! Bin gespannt wie es ganz zum Schluss aussehen wird


----------



## Eddy@Thermalright (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Ich oute mich mal als großer Star Wars fan und sage...... WOOOOOOOOOOhhhoooooo ... absolut Top 

Falls du noch was brauchst, womit wir dich unterstützen könnten... frag mich einfach per PN


----------



## xeno75 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Hm...wo ist denn nun das Finale


----------



## Fetter_Panda (23. Februar 2014)

So hier mal ein Zwischenstand
Die Platine ist fertig und Dauerleuchten ist schon drin.
Am Di werden wir die feinjustierungen machen und die Abstimmungen mit Licht und Soundfiles.
Ich will bis zum nächstem WE fertig werden.

Ich bin grad etwas verwirrt.

"Glückwunsch zur Main und Mega Projekt! Schaut sehr gut aus. "

Was genau bedeutet das ????


----------



## DaxTrose (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Das bedeutet, dass Du und Dein Projekt auf der Mainseite von PC Games Hardware mit einem kleinen Bericht erwähnt wurdest:
Star Wars Venator: Wenn ein Raumschiff zum PC-Gehäuse wird - Sternzerstörer-Schokokuchen inklusive
Dazu hier die Kommentare:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...d-sternzerstoerer-schokokuchen-inklusive.html


----------



## Fetter_Panda (4. März 2014)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Hier ein paar Infos solange ich auf die fertige Sound & Light Steuerung immer noch warten muss 

Ich hab schonmal mit einem Harrower angefangen.
Erstmal ein kleines Modell aus Polystyrol wenn das gut aussieht mach ich einen PC in doppelter Grösse.
Man muss dazu sagen ausser ein paar Bildern aus Old Republic gibt es nichts.
Schalen sind gefertigt und somit kann ich auch die Wände anfangen


----------



## Viner-Cent (4. März 2014)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Alter, du bist mit dem einen kaum fertig schon ist das nächste Modell am start, so ein Hobby will ich auch mal haben, und es so gut beherrschen


----------



## Fetter_Panda (4. März 2014)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Sollte ich erwähnen das ich grade auch noch einen Waffenträger auf E-100 angefangen habe 

Bild 1 Zeigt das Modell des E-100, da mir der Turm aber zu langweilig ist werde ich daraus einen Waffenträger machen Bild 2

Die untere Wanne habe ich schonmal aus Holz gefertigt.
Der wird auch ganz sicher schneller fertig werden.
Panzer sind simpler 

Nachtrag
Hier nochmal alles was bei mir zuhause grad so rum steht
Aktuell mach ich die Geschütze des Venator's fertig und klebe die Wände des Harrower's


----------



## wolflux (4. März 2014)

Ja die Geduld braucht Mann und gute Nerven. 
Sind immer wieder fantastische Bilder von dir.Mit den Lichtleitern hätte ich persönlich SMDs vorgezogen da du die auch am Tage gut sehen kannst und du bräuchtest 1 Jahr länger um die SMDs zu löten. Ha ha, ist ein klasse Projekt.So etwas müsste man mal in natura sehen können.  
Gruss
wolflux


----------



## Viner-Cent (4. März 2014)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Ich,... Mir,... fehlen die Worte. Wenn du fertig bist, könnntest du vielleicht für uns alle, die sich das ganze nicht leisten können, vielleicht einen Photographen arrangieren um deinen Sternenzerstörer "in das rechte Licht zu rücken"? Wäre echt super von dir, ich würde mir wahrscheinlich Poster davon drucken lassen


----------



## Fetter_Panda (5. März 2014)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Das sollte mir selber gelingen 

Ich hab hier ne Nikon D 7100 liegen mit Lichtstarken Objektiven und einer guten Blitzanlage 

Bisher fotografiere ich immer nur mit dem alten LG P880, mittlerweile mit dem Sony Z1

Das mit den Fotos kann ich nicht ganz nach voll ziehen.

Zur Not haste hier nochmal das Modellbauforum mit dem komplettem Bericht.

Star wars Venator als PC Gehäuse

Die Beleuchtung für die Lichtleiter sind mit SMD LED gemacht und zwar 9er


----------



## Hoopster (21. März 2014)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

bist schon echt verrückt  (ist positiv gemeint!! ) 

die macht wird mit dir sein


----------



## Fetter_Panda (1. April 2014)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Endlich ist er wieder zuhause und das Win32Bit Problem ist behoben.
Die restlichen Kabel sind gelötet und nun kann er endlich fertig gemacht werden 
JUHUUUUU


----------



## Fetter_Panda (7. April 2014)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Das mit den Kabeln nimmt ja gar kein Ende und jetzt müssen die auch noch alle platzsparend verpackt werden 
Hier der Stand der Dinge.
5 Knöpfe für männlichen Spaß 

PC Venator - YouTube


----------



## Viner-Cent (7. April 2014)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Das sieht so geil aus, ich sabber mich gleich voll


----------



## _crux_ (17. April 2014)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Geil . Super Teil!


----------



## Captain_Bedal (23. April 2014)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

OH MEIN GOTT. Ich als Staw Wars Fan bin jetzt so kurz vor dem Selbstmord, weil ich das teil nicht haben kann


----------



## JinuHunter (26. April 2014)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

*Auf die Knie Fall*
Hast du schon mal darüber nachgedacht, bei einem Casemoddingwettbewerb den 1.Platz abzustauben?


----------



## Fetter_Panda (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Moin moin
Nach langer Auszeit wegen zuviel Arbeit, Kindern und noch mehr Arbeit, will ich das Projekt nu endlich fertig stellen und euch auch weiter drüber informieren.
Renovierung und Umzug zum Jahresende haben das Chaos perfekt gemacht 
Vor ein paar tagen habe ich angefangen die Fugen mit nem 6B dunkel zu machen und heute waren die Gitter für die Brücken dran.
Ausflexen aus einem Gitter in Streifen, nacharbeiten, vorne mittig zusammenlöten , biegen,grundieren und lacken.
Dann hab ich sie grade fertig angebracht.
Als nächstes will ich die Triebwerke fertig machen und auch von unten alle Fugen dunkel zeichnen.


----------



## Fetter_Panda (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

So heute gings weiter mit den Brücken.
Diese Paste is der Knaller, die trocknet sau schnell so das ich morgen sehr gut schleifen und angleichen kann.
Beim suchen nach den Magneten hab ich noch Teile gefunden an die ich schon garnicht mehr gedacht hatte für den Venator.
Also musste ich die mal nachbestellen 
Die Geschütze hab ich auch endlich durch so das ich die morgen grundieren kann.


----------



## ebastler (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Sehr cool, freut mich, dass es weitergeht! Hammer Projekt


----------



## Fetter_Panda (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

So heute hab ich diese kleinen fummligen Kanonen fertig bekommen.
10 kleine Kanonen, nur Kanonen

ABER HEY WIR HABEN KANONEN 

Ach ja und die Brücke is fertig


----------



## Fetter_Panda (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

So, heute war Licht dran mit ner menge Plexiglas am Hals und Backpapier.
Beim Video erstellen sah ich noch ein paar kleine Lichtmacken.
Die Magnete sind auch da um den Deckel fest zu machen.
Mal sehen was ich morgen alles schaffe

20150124 182157 - YouTube


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

sieht einfach nur Hammer aus ... top


----------



## Fetter_Panda (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Ich freute mich grad ohne Ende über das Ergebniss .
Lud die Bilder hoch und dann das hier  
Es sollte heissen "VADERS FIRST"


----------



## TheLo0s (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

WOW! Da steckt echt ne unglaubliche Menge Arbeit drin! Für sowas fehlt mir eindeutig die Geduld 

Haste echt richtig geil gemacht!!


----------



## Zybba (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*



Fetter_Panda schrieb:


> Es sollte heissen "VADERS FIRST"


Schade drum! Solche Kleinigkeiten ärgern einen selbst ja immer sehr.
Kannst/wirst du es noch korrigieren?

Ansonsten ein tolles Projekt, ist super geworden.
Habe den Thread heute zum ersten mal gesehen. ^^


----------



## Fetter_Panda (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Hat alles geklappt und nun auch geklebt.
Endlich stehts richtig da


----------



## JeanLegi (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Glückwunsch und saubere Sache


----------



## leaf348 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Sehr geil!


----------



## Elvis3000 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Krasse Nummer, respekt vor deinem können und deiner hartnäckigkeit.....


----------



## Fetter_Panda (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Öhm...... Nicht das ich nicht dankbar bin und oder amüsiert gewesen wäre heute Morgen als ich das Feststellte mit dem Bericht.
Aber es fehlen noch 2 Effektmalereitechniken.
Das Chippen, dies lässt den Venator echter und nicht so perfekt aussehen, was wiederrum dazu führt das er halt wegen der Abnutzung wirklich "echter" aussieht.
Dann fehlt da noch ne menge Pastelkreide um Dreck und auch Dreckstreifen rein zu bekommen, erst danach ist er fertig.
Müsste ich das in % angeben würde ich sagen der Stand der Dinge liegt bei 98 %


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Danke für den Hinweis (und die E-Mail) - ich habe den Artikel berichtigt und um die Information ergänzt.


----------



## Fetter_Panda (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Wenn es fertig ist, kannste gerne mit mir reden um dir sicher zu sein oder vielleicht wenn du noch Fragen hast.
Geht auch telefonisch oder per Skype.


----------



## chischko (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Glückwunsch und großen Respekt! Handwerklich schon ne ziemliche Leistung und für mich als riesen Star-Wars Fan ne noch größere Freude!!!
Edit: Wird natürlich noch abonniert und ich freue mich auf jedes weitere Bild!


----------



## Matriach (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Gefällt mir richtig Gut deine Arbeit.
Vor allem bin ich selbst auch ein Star Wars Fan.
Sehr schön gemacht und außerordentlich TOP, nur schade das du dich für den Venator entschieden hast und nicht für die Exekutor oder einen klassischen Imperialen Sternenzerstörer vom Typ III.

Beispiel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie auch immer, sehr sehr schöne Arbeit von dir!
Grüße,

Matze


----------



## Fetter_Panda (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Schau mal hier und fang an zu sabbern 
Ich weis garnicht ob ich das erwähnt hatte aber der Venator wurde aus der Idee herraus geboren das ich den IDS den er zu seinem 10. Geburtstag bekam auch in richtig gut machen kann.
Bzw es kamen soviele positive Rückmeldungen das ich mir selber gesagt habe.
Wenn ich das nicht versuche zu bauen und zu verkaufen werde ich mir mein ganzes Leben in den Hintern beissen weil ich es nicht versucht habe 
Das zweite Bild zeigt eineen Harrower aus Star Wars Old Republic. Wobei diese kleine Version auch schon 61x 38 cm groß ist 
Ein solches modell gibt es nicht und deswegen bau ich ersteinmal eine kleine Version und wenn die Proportionenen und alles klappen wird das die nächste PC Version.
Dann ohne Sockel den mittlerweile hat sich technisch ja so einiges getan


----------



## Valadur83 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Klasse, ich liebe SW Großkampfschiffe. 
Die Idee eines Modellgehäuses hatte ich auch mal aber aus Mangel an Talent und Zeit nie weiter verfolgt. Umso beeindruckter bin ich von deinem 

 Ich selbst wollte aber wenn ich sowas machen würde immer mein Millenium Falken Modell nehmen. evtl. mach ich das auch mal mit einem kleinen System^^ Hast mich wieder animiert darüber nachzudenken


----------



## RyzA (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

Ganz krasse Sache! Alle Daumen hoch!


----------



## Matriach (1. März 2015)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*



Fetter_Panda schrieb:


> Schau mal hier und fang an zu sabbern
> Ich weis garnicht ob ich das erwähnt hatte aber der Venator wurde aus der Idee herraus geboren das ich den IDS den er zu seinem 10. Geburtstag bekam auch in richtig gut machen kann.
> Bzw es kamen soviele positive Rückmeldungen das ich mir selber gesagt habe.
> Wenn ich das nicht versuche zu bauen und zu verkaufen werde ich mir mein ganzes Leben in den Hintern beissen weil ich es nicht versucht habe
> ...



Da kann man ja neidisch werden ... UND wo bleibt der Todesstern?! 
Oder ganz Oldschool einen Mon Calamari Kreuzer vom Typ MC90, den glaub ich hat sich noch keiner zusammengezimmert, der kommt soweit sich meine Erinnerungen nicht ganz trüben nur in den Büchern vor.
(Admiral Ackbar hatte einen befehligt, das Schiff ist auch bekannt unter den Namen Defaince)

B2T: 
Jedenfalls sehr sehr schöne Arbeit die du da betreibst, könnte mir vorstellen das du mit diesen Projekt eine Menge Fans ansprechen könntest/wirst.
Mein Abo hast du jedenfalls ...

Grüße


----------



## Fetter_Panda (1. März 2015)

*AW: Star Wars Venator als PC-Gehäuse*

*Lacht* Der alte umgebaute Luxuskreuzer ist ne hässliche Backpflaume  aber ich hab mir schon gedanken um den Todesstern gemacht und mal gerechnet.
Da würde ich ne Doppelkugel bauen damit ich die ganzen Lichtleiter unter bekomme. bei entsprechender Grösse hat allein ein Oberflächensegment schon ca 70 Lichtleiterpunkte.
So ein Todesstern hat, grob geschätzte, ca 80 solcher obenflächensegmente.
Wäre also aufwendig


----------

